# Ein paar Fragen zum UFO-ST



## connerthesaint (24. April 2006)

HEy ich habe schon überall gesucht aber leider nicht das gefunden was mich interessiert. 
Also ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum UFO ST.

1. Ist es möglich wenn die Parts stimmen ( 165mm Federweg + Umwerferturm + Fox 36 Talas (<-- nur z.B.) wegen der Möglichkeit zum Absenken etc.). eine kleine Tour zu fahren das frage ich weil dann die Sattelstütze relativ lang sein müßte oder ? 
2. Besteht wegen Gewichtreduktion die Möglichkeit einen DHX Air einzubauen ? 
3. Habt ihr vielleicht ein Bild von dem UFO ST mit Singlecrow Gabel ? 

Jor wenn ihr mir bei diesen Fragen vielleicht helfen könntet wäre das echt klasse  

Danke schonmal im voraus 
MfG 
connerthesaint


----------



## *Hobbes* (24. April 2006)

fahre das Ufo ST mit ner 66VF2 und im Moment noch 165mm Federweg hinten sowei dem Umwerferturm.
Kann nur sagen das Rad eignet sich auch für Touren, bin damit auch schon 80km mit ordentlich Höhenmetern gefahren. Geht halt alles etwas gemütlicher aber ohne Probleme. Ich denke das durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht den DHX-Air einzubauen. Bin das Rad mit dem Pearl mal probegefahren der passt auch sehr gut in das Rad .
wegen nem Bild einfach mal in meiner Gallerie gucken

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (24. April 2006)

THX für die Antwort. 

Wegen dem Bild habe schon alle mir bekannten Bike-Galleryn durchgesehen und nirgends eins gefunden also wenn noch einer ein Bild hat bitte posten. 

Wegen dem DHX Air wie sieht das den aus würde der auch bei 195mm Federweg passen ?? (Allerdings dann ja ohne Umwerferturm !)


----------



## *Hobbes* (24. April 2006)

das wäre das Bild aus meiner Gallerie gewesen wenn dus noch nicht gesehen hast:






die Länge des Dämpfers bleibt immer gleich d.h. der Dämpfer passt bei allen Federwegseistellungen und wird nur immer anders "eingehängt"


----------



## connerthesaint (24. April 2006)

ECHT, das ist ja geil. Du kannst also mit dem gleichen Dämpfer 165mm fahren oder 195mm ? 

Kannst du mir das genauer erklären ? 

Geht das überhaupt ? Sorry kenne mich da noch nicht so aus. 
Auf wieviel Federweg steht der Rahmen auf dem Bild ? 

P.S: Mit Singlecrow sieht es mal echt lecker aus!!  

Gruß connerthesaint


----------



## *Hobbes* (24. April 2006)

so wie er da steht hat er 165mm Federweg
wenn du mal auf der HP von Nicolai guckst hat der Rahmen vier "Löcher" im Hinterbau wo man den Dämpfer einhängen kann (oberstes Loch 165mm und unterstes 195mm)


----------



## Falco Mille (25. April 2006)

Im Ufo ST sollte keine Fox 36 verbaut werden. Damit wird das Bike unfahrbar. Die 66 mit 170 mm Federweg und 555 mm Einbaulänge ist da schon das Mimimum.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2006)

hier ist mal ein U-ST in der vormontage... 





div.sachen kommen noch.

sattel muss neu,-
sattelstange muss neu,-(evtl. die alte sandstrahlen)
bremszug vorne muss neu,-
kettenstrebenschutz muss neu,-




sorry Hobbes
deinz sieht so zusammengeschusstert aus... 

x-sattel,-
x-kettenstrebenschutz,-
x-was hast du mit der dämpfervorspannung gemacht ???


----------



## Kettenbeißer (25. April 2006)

Wow. Farblich top. Passt gut mit der Gabel!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2006)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Wow. Farblich top. Passt gut mit der Gabel!



na wie gesagt ist noch in der "vormontage"


----------



## *Hobbes* (25. April 2006)

na ja wie oben bereits erwähnt fahre ich mit dem Rad auch Touren deshalb der vielleicht etwas unpassende Sattel
Kettenstrebenschutz wurde bereits getauscht
und mit der Dämpfervorspannung hab ich nix gemacht die reguläre x-Fusion Feder die bei dem Dämpfer dabei is, is sehr kurz so das man die Feder gerade noch 2-3 Umdrehungen vorspannen kann deshalb die ungewöhnliche Optik das hat mich auch gewundert

aber farblich macht dein Rad auch was her

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2006)

*Hobbes* schrieb:
			
		

> na ja wie oben bereits erwähnt fahre ich mit dem Rad auch Touren deshalb der vielleicht etwas unpassende Sattel
> Kettenstrebenschutz wurde bereits getauscht
> und mit der Dämpfervorspannung hab ich nix gemacht die reguläre x-Fusion Feder die bei dem Dämpfer dabei is, is sehr kurz so das man die Feder gerade noch 2-3 Umdrehungen vorspannen kann deshalb die ungewöhnliche Optik das hat mich auch gewundert
> 
> ...




ist nicht meins...

siehe hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2625987#post2625987

gruss  
KJ


----------



## connerthesaint (25. April 2006)

@Falco mmhhh das ist ja ein wenig ärgerlich das verwirft meine Planung. Dann wird es vielleicht doch ein Helius FR. 
Falco könnt ihr nicht was mit 160mm Federweg bauen womit man rocken kann und kleine Touren fahren!!! 
Ja gut der Nucleon TFR hat das ja aber der Rahmen ist definitiv über meinen Budget. 
Oder bekommt vielleicht der Helius FR für 2007 160mm Federweg ? *HändefaltzumGebetzusammen*
Naja eigentlich reichen ja 150mm. Nur ich bin mir halt noch nicht über das Einsatzgebiet sicher !


----------



## Mucki (26. April 2006)

@ connerthesaint Hey, wegen 10mm FW willste n anderes Bike? Ich find das Helius FR rein optisch irgendwie besser und rocken kannste damit ja auch.

@ Khujand Ich finde die olle 66RC steht dem Bike irgnedwie nicht so, sieht vorne  merkwürdig aus, irgendwie so "stelzig". Ne 06er 66 VF2, wie *Hobbes* sie hat, würde dem Bike mehr stehen. Is aber nur gut gemeinte Kritik...

Greetz Jürgen


----------



## Falco Mille (26. April 2006)

connerthesaintFalco könnt ihr nicht was mit 160mm Federweg bauen womit man rocken kann und kleine Touren fahren!!! 
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Romic oder Fox Dämpfer hat das Helius Fr 158 mm Federweg. Damit kann man rocken und große Touren fahren.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2006)

leider schlägt der marzocchi roco "federhalter" (spring retainer) in der tiefsten position des dämpfers,- (also bei max. federweg) gegen  den hinterbau...  

Falco habt ihr da mit anderen dämpfern auch probs ???


----------



## Falco Mille (26. April 2006)

Hallo Artur, Du könntest auch noch probieren, den Dämpfer andersherum zu montieren, aber vor dem Fahren unbedigt erst auf Kollision prüfen. mit den von uns angebotenen Dämpfern gibt es keine Kollision. Ansonsten musst Du wohl leider den Dämpfer wechseln, oder eine Montageposition mit weniger Federweg wählen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Artur, Du könntest auch noch probieren, den Dämpfer andersherum zu montieren, aber vor dem Fahren unbedigt erst auf Kollision prüfen. mit den von uns angebotenen Dämpfern gibt es keine Kollision. Ansonsten musst Du wohl leider den Dämpfer wechseln, oder eine Montageposition mit weniger Federweg wählen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




danke Falko
bei diesem team-ufo-st
ist ja ein fox eingebaut,- der federhalter ist genau so nah drann wie beim
roco,- die position beider federhalter ist bei beiden dämpfern gleich,-
(hab auch einen fox da) 
einzig ist,- 
das beim fox der teller (federhalter) rund ist und beim roco der federhalter gezackt ist ,-und etwas "über" steht,-

wenn ich die zacken leicht abfräsen lassen könnt es passen ?!?

welchen federweg hat die vorletzte (vortiefste) postion ?


----------



## connerthesaint (26. April 2006)

Ja das ist doch super dann wird es wohl nen Helius FR werden mich mal mit meinem Bikehändler des Vertrauen unterhalten und das mal genauer klären. Danke Falco !


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2006)

joo
Meister-Dieter hat mir jetzt nen "federhalte teller" in rund gedreht,-like Fox.  

jetzt passt es auch...

Falco,- doch die letzte frage bleibt...  

gruss
Artur
PS: Fakt ist jetzt, 
das der Marzocchi-Roco dämpfer nicht ohne weiteres ans U-ST passt...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (27. April 2006)

der dämpfer hat dann 185mm artur.  ganz ober hat der rahmen 165mm und unten 195 immer in 10mm schritten.

gruß andi


----------



## Rouven10 (28. April 2006)

@ Hobbes + Kuhjand

Ich hätte mal gerne gewußt wieviel eure Bikes wiegen?

@ Falco

Du sagst, das Bike wird mit der Fox Gabel unfahrbar. In wie fern? Ist der Lenkwinkel dann zu steil?
Weil, auf der Nicolai HP wird eine Gabel von 150 - 200 mm Federweg empfohlen.

Danke, Gruß r


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2006)

Rouven10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hobbes + Kuhjand
> 
> Ich hätte mal gerne gewußt wieviel eure Bikes wiegen?
> 
> ...




KHUJAND hat nix mit einer "kuh" zu tun...

Rouven10
das bike gehört meinem kumpel,- und wiegt auf den kopp 20kg.
meinz ist jetzt auch fertig,- siehe hier,- http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/245104/cat/2
habs aber noch nicht gewogen,- ich denke mal so bei 19kg wirds liegen...


gruss
KJ


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (28. April 2006)

@Rouven10 
mein ufo st wiegt 21kg. geht aber klar, da es voll handlich ist.

gruß andi


----------



## Rölle (29. April 2006)

Habt ihr den Rahmen alleine auch mal mit/ohne Dämpfer gewogen? Vielleicht überzeugt mich das Teil auch noch ...


----------



## *Hobbes* (30. April 2006)

Mein Ufo ST dürfte so 19 kg wiegen

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Mai 2006)

@rouven

Wir empfehlen für das Ufo ST bestimmte Gabeleinbaulängen, da hiervon die Geometrie abhängig ist: Minimal 555 mm, was einer 2006er 66 mit 170 mm Federweg entspricht, maximal 585 mm, was einer Manitou Travis Tripple mit 203 mm Federweg entspricht. Wir kennen keine Gabel mit 150 mm, die eine Bauhöhe von annähernd 555 mm hat. Bei kürzeren Gabeln wird der Lenkwinkel zu steil und das Tretlager kommt zu tief.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koma (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Welche Durchmesser haben denn die Dämpferbefestigungsbolzen und welche Einbaubreiten sollten die Buchsen für einen Fox DHX 5.0 haben? ((Alles auf´s Ufo st bezogen)
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Falco Mille (13. Mai 2006)

Koma schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Welche Durchmesser haben denn die Dämpferbefestigungsbolzen und welche Einbaubreiten sollten die Buchsen für einen Fox DHX 5.0 haben? ((Alles auf´s Ufo st bezogen)
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!
> ...



Zur Dämpferbefestigung sollten vorn und hinten hochfeste 12.9 / M8 Schrauben verwendet werden. 

Die Einbaubreite der Dämpferaufnahmen beträgt vorn 40 mm, hinten 42 mm. Bei diesen Einbaubreiten sollten zur Dämpfermontage aber auf keinen Fall Buchsen sondern durchgehende Stahlachsen und Alu-Achsspacer verwendet werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## underdog (17. Mai 2006)

hallo ich habe vor mir ein ufo st zu kaufen und habe ein paar fragen.
zum ersten : ich bin 183cm groß welche rahmengröße bräuchte ich?
zum zweiten : wie lang ist das steuerrohr mit mit steuersatz verbaut?
zum dritten : wieviel aufpreis kostet der roco rc?
zum vierten : die befestigung für den umwerfer ist die beim rahmen dabei oder kostet die aufpreis
zum fünften : innenlager 68mm oder 73mm?
zum sechsten : was kostet ein ufo st mit roco rc dämpfer 1,5" steuersatz für11/8"?  
könnt ihr die ein ufo st haben bitte mehr bilder posten in der seitenansicht und von der umwerferbefestigung so wie dämpfer aufnahme und achsaufnahme  bitte?

danke maik


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (17. Mai 2006)

@underdog
1.ich bin 180 und finde m is passend. da kann man dann auch noch tricks mit     machen
2. nich gemessen
3.denn roco gibbet garnicht beim ufo optional dabei. hab selber den roco und dafür musste ich den rahmen ohne dämpfer kaufen. aber beim roco im ufo st gibbet problem beim federweg von 195mm, da der dämpferteller an den rahmen anschlägt. musste mir deshalb ne konische und im durchmesser kleinere platte drehen lassen. is aber kein problem.
4.die kostet nen aufpreis
5.68mm soweit ich weiß
6.guck einfach mal in meine gallery


----------



## underdog (18. Mai 2006)

danke an  Mr. [email protected] für die antwort

aber noch zwei fragen was für nen sattelstützenmass hat das ufo st
und was für naben (von welchen herstellern kann man nehmen und welche wär am günstigsten

danke maik


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (19. Mai 2006)

@underdog


das sattelstützenmass ist 30,0mm. nabe hab ich mir ne alutech gekauft. es passt jede nabe mit 12x135mm rein.

gruß andi


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Mai 2006)

ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zu der Achsbreite, bzw. den Ausfallern. Ist es möglich die Ausfallenden durch Standard-Ausfaller zu ersetzen, so dass ich auch eine Rohloff-Nabe und/oder "normale" Radsätze einbauen kann!? Wenn dies möglich wäre, kann jemand eine preisliche Hausnummer nennen?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (29. Mai 2006)

Ich denke nicht das das geht, weil das Ufo ST ja dem Nicolai Prinzip eigentlich widerstößt und so gut wie keine Sonderwünsche zulässt. Der Falco kann dir da aber sicher mehr sagen. Er ist aber siehe Thread im Urlaub.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (29. Mai 2006)

Ich denke nicht das das geht, weil das Ufo ST ja dem Nicolai Prinzip eigentlich widerstößt und so gut wie keine Sonderwünsche zulässt. Der Falco kann dir da aber sicher mehr sagen. Er ist aber siehe Thread im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2006)

jo Falco mein bier habe ich doch nicht bekommen ,- in willingen... 


du Falco
würde eine E-13 Kettenführung ans Ufo-ST passen,-
oder gibts was zu beachten...


danke und gruss  
artur


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Juni 2006)

@underdog:

1. wir empfehlen Rahmengröße L. M könnte auch nocht passen. Geometriedaten findest Du auf unserer Webseite in den Dirty Fingers. Im Zweifel bitte eine Probefahrt bei einem Nicolai Stützpunkthändler machen oder einfach mal bei Conti Ranking auf den Rennen vorbeischauen und testen.
2. Das Steuerrohr ist 125 mm lang. Dazu musst Du dann die Höhe der Schalen des Steuersatzes Deiner Wahl addieren.
3. Diesen Dämpfer bieten wir nicht an und er ist auch nicht kompatibel (nicht ohne Abdrehen der Vorspannmutter)
4. Ein zusätzlicher Umwerferadapter kostet bei diesem Rahmen einen Aufpreis von 39 EUR. Der Federweg reduziert sich beim Umwerferbetrieb auf von 200 auf 165 mm.
5. Die Innenlager-Gehäusebreite beträgt 68 mm.
6. Roco bieten wir nicht an (passt nicht) Das Ufo kostet mit dem Basisdämpfer, einem X-Fusion Vector RPV 1499 EUR. Ein Nicolai Fett Reducer Steuersatz kostet 99 EUR.
7. Detailfotos findest Du auf der Nicolai Webseite....gehe zu: produkte/frames 
Sattelstützmaß: 30,0, Hinterradnabe: 135 x 12

@timbowjoketown

Das Ufo ST ist ausschließlich mit Steckachsausfallern für 135 x 12 mm Naben lieferbar. 135 x 10 Ausfaller sind bei diesem Rahmen leider nicht möglich. 135 x 12 Naben gibt es mittlerweile von diversen Herstellern und auch für kleines Geld (Alutech, Veltec)

@Artur
Wir können noch keine Angaben zur Kompatiblität dieser Kettenführung machen. Tut mir leid, dass kein Bier in Willingen für Dich mehr da war, das holen wir nach.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2006)

du Falco
kurze frage wie feste wird die hintere steckachse im U-ST geschraubt,- 
sorry hab keine lust zu suchen... 

danke dir .

gruss
Artur


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (16. Juni 2006)

die machste halt fest  .......aber nich vergessen nach fest kommt ab


----------



## Falco Mille (19. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> du Falco
> kurze frage wie feste wird die hintere steckachse im U-ST geschraubt,-
> sorry hab keine lust zu suchen...
> 
> ...



Maximal kann eine M10 Schraube in Alu nach DIN mit 34,5 Nm angezogen werden. Für einen ausreichend festen Sitz reicht aber bereits die Hälfte.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Tim Simmons (19. Juni 2006)

könnte mal bitte jemand das steuerrohr inkl. fett reducer ausmessen?!
thx tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (23. Juni 2006)

zu lang für ne 888 '06   bei allen anderen gabeln müßte es passen... 
hab die zahl leider nicht mehr im kopf aber müßte sowas bei 15,4 gewesen sein glaub ich.
aber ich liebe mein ufo-st trotzdem!  


mfg


----------



## nm_sushi (23. Juni 2006)

Macross schrieb:
			
		

> zu lang für ne 888 '06   bei allen anderen gabeln müßte es passen...
> hab die zahl leider nicht mehr im kopf aber müßte sowas bei 15,4 gewesen sein glaub ich.
> aber ich liebe mein ufo-st trotzdem!
> 
> ...



hääää ... wieso zu lang!? Haste den Gabelschaft schon gekürzt?

mfg sushi


----------



## Falco Mille (23. Juni 2006)

Macross schrieb:
			
		

> zu lang für ne 888 '06   bei allen anderen gabeln müßte es passen...
> hab die zahl leider nicht mehr im kopf aber müßte sowas bei 15,4 gewesen sein glaub ich.
> aber ich liebe mein ufo-st trotzdem!
> 
> ...




Hiermit enttarne ich Macross, alias Christian Sokoll!!

Kampf der Anonymität!


----------



## nm_sushi (23. Juni 2006)

Tach auch ... 

ist es möglich den Fett Reducer auch in Schwarz zu bekommen bzw. lackieren zu lassen? Das Silber passt farblich eigentlich nicht zum Rahmen ... muss ja schick aussehen .

mfg sushi


----------



## Tim Simmons (23. Juni 2006)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Macross (26. Juni 2006)

ja mein fettreducer ist auch schwarz  

SOP falco hat mal wieder bewiesen was für ein Fuchs er trotz allem ist! 

@sushi: der maximal abstand zwischen den gabel brücken bei der 06er 888 ist 158mm & ich mußte mit fettreducer die gabelbrücke über die minimalmakierung nach untenschieben um die obere brücke ganz draufzubekommen 
darum hab ich nun den WAN5 von reset racing  der ist auch besser gedichtet! ;P
*zuFalcoschau&Kopfeinzieh*  


mfg


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Juni 2006)

nm_sushi schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch ...
> 
> ist es möglich den Fett Reducer auch in Schwarz zu bekommen bzw. lackieren zu lassen? Das Silber passt farblich eigentlich nicht zum Rahmen ... muss ja schick aussehen .
> 
> mfg sushi



Die Schalen des Fett Reducers sind schwarz eloxiert.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## nm_sushi (1. Juli 2006)

Tach auch ...

mir drängt noch eine Frage auf! Kann man hinten nur mit dem Maxle System arbeiten oder passt auch eine normale Steckachse 12x135mm??

Vielen Dank,
mfg sushi


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (1. Juli 2006)

@nm_sushi      ich hab an meinem ufo st garkein maxle system.......da is nur ne          normale steckachse. 

gruß andi


----------



## Tim Simmons (1. Juli 2006)

soweit ich weiß passt auch 12mm schraubachse

ist die maxle steckachse nicht im lieferumfang enthalten, sondern nur eine nur eine normale steckachse?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (2. Juli 2006)

Die Geschichte mit der Maxle Achse wurde doch fallengelassen, wenn ich in den anderen Threads richtig mitgelesen habe.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (3. Juli 2006)

hallo 
ich wollte mal fragen, ob eine hintere MAVIC DEETRACKS felge in die NICOLAI UFO ST schwinge passt ????

danke


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juli 2006)

Nein, da es die nicht in dieser Abmessung gibt! (12x135) Du könntest Dir höchstens eine Deemax Felge in eine Achse mit 12x135 einspeichen lassen. Ob es das aber wert ist, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## nm_sushi (3. Juli 2006)

aha ... aber man kann defintiv eine Schraubachse 12x135mm am Ufo-ST verbauen????


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (3. Juli 2006)

die deetracks sind doch aber mit ner 135 schraubachse versehen !!!


----------



## Falco Mille (3. Juli 2006)

Das Ufo ST gibt es nur mit Ausfallenden für eine 135x12 mm Steckachse. Der Rahmen kann mit der Nicolai Steckachse oder optional mit der Rock Shox Maxle bestellt werden. Andere Achsen passen nicht. Die Maxle wird gelegentlich gern kaputgespielt. Wahrscheinlich weil sich niemand die Blöße geben will, für eine Schnellspannachse ein Manual zu lesen. Kann ich aber nur empfehlen. Die Nicolai Achse ist bombproof.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## nm_sushi (3. Juli 2006)

mmmh ... passt die Nicolaiachse an eine Nope 2Way Nabe? Die gibts ja in einer Achsen Version 12x135mm ... das ist mein Problem. Von Nope gibts ein Konverter von Schnellspanner auf Schraubachse 12x135mm ... würde die in die Ausfallenden vom Ufo-ST passen???

thx


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. Juli 2006)

Jo die Nope 2 Way als Steckachse "umgebaut" passt.Bin von der Nabe bis jetzt echt positiv überrascht.


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juli 2006)

also deetracks gibt es nur mit 135x10 mm und deemax mit 150x12, oder 135x10. verbessert mich wenn ich was falsches erzähle, aber das ist mein kenntnisstand! also weder deemax noch deetracks sind kompatibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2006)

Blechinfettseb schrieb:
			
		

> Jo die Nope 2 Way als Steckachse "umgebaut" passt.Bin von der Nabe bis jetzt echt positiv überrascht.




ja habse auch drinn.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2006)

einafch die 12mm Nope schraubachse weglassen,- und die serienmässige 12mm schraubachse vom U-ST reinschieben,- passt super.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (5. Juli 2006)

wozu ist eigentlich das gestängel beim UFO ST unter dem dämpfer / welche funktion hat das teil  ???


----------



## Kettenbeißer (5. Juli 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:
			
		

> wozu ist eigentlich das gestängel beim UFO ST unter dem dämpfer / welche funktion hat das teil  ???




Steht ungefähr schon 1 437 866 mal     in den Ufo ST Threads.

Das dient dazu um das Unterrohr von den Kräften des Dämpfers zu entlasten.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (5. Juli 2006)

aha 

vielen dank


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (5. Juli 2006)

kann mir jemand eine richtig gute und stabile HR narbe ( 12mm steckachse ) empfehlen ???

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Juli 2006)

hügi fr...aber halten tun se alle würd ich mal sagen

nebenbei...nabe...ne narbe haste wenn die nabe kaputt ist


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (5. Juli 2006)

oh, war ein tippfehler


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Juli 2006)

ich hab mit den alutech naben bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. gute haltbarkeit bei einem sehr guten preis!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand eine richtig gute und stabile HR narbe ( 12mm steckachse ) empfehlen ???
> 
> danke




steht doch auch ein paar zeilen oben drüber...


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (6. Juli 2006)

hatte ich nicht gesehen


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (6. Juli 2006)

hat jemand vielleicht ein bild von einem NICOLAI UFO ST mit einer MARZOCCHI 66 RC2X oder einer 888 RC2X ???

vielen dank


----------

